

Show HN: Auto-Update Twitter Location from Swarm - noeltock
https://nomadbase.io/location-update/

======
eddywebs
Its fascinating to see new tools merging for nomads by nomads, I am curious
about how wp-api is being used behind the scenes for this app.

Looking forward for more to more tools at nomadbase.io

